# relentless pain driving you insane??



## Squints79 (Feb 18, 2003)

im new here just signed on tonight. so i dont know who has what and where, has anyone ever had such severe pain where it puts you into a ball and gives you thoughts that would never reach your mind normally.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

You betcha! That's exactly what happens to me when I get a bad attack. Glad you joined this bb...its great. I've gotten so much great advice from the people here...and I'm sure you will too!Good luck!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## MistiE (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah I'm new here too. I just signed on a couple nights ago. This sight has helped me with a lot of new and important info. Sometimes it is nice to just be able to talk to people who are going through the same exact pain and feelings that you are going through. I'm 18 and I have been in the hospital many many times because I don't want anyone touching me because the pain is so bad. It's hard I get so grumpy and short temepered a lot because I am constantly in pain and I feel like there is no hope. I feel so bad, I get mad at people for no reason and I take my pain out on others when it is a bad day. I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH!! I don't know you, but each other is all that we have. I'm here if you need to talk. Take care. Misti


----------



## tammy76 (Dec 29, 2002)

You bet I've had pains like that! I don't have any advice on how to deal with them though - pain killers don't work for me, it seems like the only thing I can do is wait... For me it's mostly stress that causes the pain, how about everyone else?


----------



## macnaba (Apr 3, 2003)

Ive have found a small trick for the morning sufferer of IBS-D. When taking a shower, turn the water hot and let it hit your abdomen/lower stomache area for a minute or two. It seems to relax that area and you in general. It has helped me some mornings or at least prolonged the onset of cramps until I get to work and can run to the bathroom.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Squints,Definitely hear you about the pain. It gets me about once a month, during the night, and takes about an hour or two to go away. The next day I'm sort of weak and exhausted. It is awful. The pain is the kind that gives me all kinds of bizarre thoughts because I'm just so out of it but by myself at the same time (I live in a dorm). The next day I find myself remembering stuff I thought about and being like, "WHY was I thinking about that?" Pain like that really sucks. I've found that joining a bb is a VERY good idea-- really helps you feel less alone. I feel much better about myself and a LOT less embarrassed now that I know there are other IBSers out there. Keep posting!!!


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Stress is definately a big trigger for my pain. If I have a particularly stressful day or week, then I can bet on the fact that I will have some nasty cramps and C soon after. If I am REALLY stressed, I'll get D. Just lovely! I also get lots of pain if I don't stick to my routine. I have to always get up at the same time and get a certain amount of sleep, or else I'm doomed!I have a break between grad classes at the moment and only have to work. This is a blessing since right now the stress at work is unbelievable. I am suprised I have only had 1 panic attack and am still standing!


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I just wanted to add that I have terrible thoughts as well. I've been dealing with IBS my whole life, but is has ruled my life for exactly a year this month. Whenever I get sick, I think to myself, I can't do this job--it's killing me--the stress is too much. But then when I am better, I remember how much I love my job and I keep going. After a year of this back and forth back and forth, I am finally reaching the conclusion that no matter how much I love my job, I am way too sick because of it. Those thoughts I have when I am in pain really scare me and they are coming more and more often. It's about time I changed my life. Way too young to be killing my body like this. Just knowing that I will change my life has definately helped.


----------

